# Spilo is shy?



## RedDragonFish (Mar 19, 2003)

I got a small gold p and had it in with 2 red belly's but i had to sell the red's and ever since my gold wont eat in front of me is there something i can do about that? maybe make him more aggressive?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

give him more time to get use to his surroundings?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just give him some time
it takes a while for a piranha do get ajusted to a new area :nod:


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

> just give him some time
> it takes a while for a piranha do get ajusted to a new area


----------



## RedDragonFish (Mar 19, 2003)

I have had him since he was like .5 inch and now he is almost 4 inches how long does it take?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

You has him with RBP's at 4", surprised they didn't kill each other


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

just wait and see!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

my bro has a 3.5 in one. He's had it for about 2 months now and its kinda boring. It just sits there. IT hardley even eats.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> my bro has a 3.5 in one. He's had it for about 2 months now and its kinda boring. It just sits there. IT hardley even eats.


 is that the one your trying to sell me?? i wouldnt want a boring piranha like that.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

you got a dud spilo. mine jumped out of the shipping bag to eat. it was half an inch and killed a 2" goldfish.


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

try giving it more hiding places to make it feel more comfortable. then maybe it will be more outgoing.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

be patient and like stated above some hiding places.


----------



## RedDragonFish (Mar 19, 2003)

No that isnt the one i sold i had 2 and 2 red bellies all at the same size but i got rid of the reds the other spilo was smaller but alooooooottt meaner so thank you for ur smart azz comment but i already sold the other one keep ur comments to urself


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

RedDragonFish said:


> No that isnt the one i sold i had 2 and 2 red bellies all at the same size but i got rid of the reds the other spilo was smaller but alooooooottt meaner so thank you for ur smart azz comment but i already sold the other one keep ur comments to urself


 what are you talkin bout??


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

piranha=shy


----------



## RedDragonFish (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh sorry jeff thought you were talking to me


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

no problem


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

give him time....


----------

